# Cape San Blas



## hawg (Jun 8, 2003)

I am fairly new to both this post and surf fishing. Will be on Cape Sas Blas July 20. I wake up very early and like to go out and fish the gulf while the rest of the family sleeps. Last year I lost several big fish that my tackle couldn't handle. I know one was a large tarpon, assume the others were sharks. Tackle this year will be 2 surf rods, one 12' the other 13', both rated med/hvy. 50# power-pro with 80# flouro leader. Reels are an older Mitchell #488 spinning, and a Shakspeare Alpha series. Will have steel leaders on with hook size 5/0 and bigger. Is this tackle going to work on the fish I have been missing? Also any info on places to fish in the area would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I think that should do pretty good. Them steel leaders will help for both the tarpon and sharks b/c they tend to break mono pretty easily. That hook should do good for the sharks but might want to get some smaller ones too for the other fish that might be biting. Good Luck and tight lines!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Welcome to the board Hawg

Sounds to me like your good to go.

Found these spots awhile back see if they help you out.

Causeway Site US 98 Causeway between East Port and

Apalachicola.

Lots of good bay beach access for wade fishing. Varied bottom depending on where you stop. You might have to try several spots before you hit pay dirt.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

St. George Is. US 98 to SR300 (St George Is. Causeway)

(COURTESY OF CAPT. CHET) #1 Head East until you reach State Park

entrance. FEE.

Go to last picnic table on Gulf side. Good Surf Fishing. Redfish, Flounder, Bluefish, Trout, and Whiting. Spring time fishing for Mackerel and Pompano.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

St. George Is. US 98 to SR 300 (St. George Is. Causeway)

(COURTESY OF CAPT.CHET.) #2 Head east until you reach State Park Entrance.

If you have 4WD, pay FEE for access to the

gate to East Pass.

Really good beach fishing spot for Bull Redfish, Pompano, Sharks, Trout, Whiting and Tarpon.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

St. George Is. Causeway US 98 to SR 300 (St George Is. Causeway)

(COURTESY OF CAPT. CHET) #3

Good bank fishing along the causeway for Drum, Sheepshead and Trout. Shrimp does the trick.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apalachicola Piers US 98 (at W. end of Causeway)

St. Vincents Pier Sorry, no driving directions at this writing.

Looked like a good place to fish. No

facilities. Good parking 





Laffiette Park Pier. US 98 to 14th st. in Apalach. South on 14th to

end at park. Shaded fishing pier. Good

parking space. Good facilities. Picnic

tables. Nice playground for kids.

Prettiest site I have visited so far.

No fishing information was available at this time.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Indian Pass US 98 to C30 B South. Pier at the end of the

W. of Apalachicola road at Indian Pass.

Good beach fishing for Redfish. Good beach fishing access and good parking.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Capt. Chet’s spot #4 US 98 to C30. Left. continue past “Dead

Cape San Blas Man’s Curve” until you come to

Cape San Blas Rd.Left. Continue until you

come to Air Force Base on left. Public beach

access and good fishing on incoming tide.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Capt. Chet’s spot #5 US 98 to C30. Left. Continue past “Dead

Cape San Blas Man’s Curve” to Cape San Blas Rd. Left.

Continue past AFB about 1/2 mile to rocks

on left. Start fishing here.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Capt. Chet’s spot #6 Across road from #5 is a good grassy flat

Cape San Blas to wade. Wade out about waist deep and

fish a green curly tail grub. Trout and

Redfish here.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Capt. Chet’s spot #7 US 98 to 2nd red light in Pt. St. Joe. Left/

Fish off old oil docks.

Deep water for Sheepshead, big Mangrove Snapper, Redfish, etc.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mexico Beach Public Pier US 98 to Mexico Beach. Follow signs to

Courtesy of Capt. Chet #8 pier. 


Hope it helps let me know


----------

